# Dangerous to be on the road these days



## Not Sure (Jun 9, 2016)

One of my friends was in a serous accident yesterday and was fatal for the guy who he hit. He was driving his RV on a straight section of road when someone was distracted and swerved around a stopped vehicle at a stop sign and into his path.

20 min ago I witnessed a car swerve to miss another car stopped at a light . The car snapped  a telephone pole in half and rolled 3 times ,I called in the accident , I don't know if they will survive . It was good to see all the good samaritons helping 5 to six people trying to stop the bleeding . 

Both of these accidents were caused by distraction , I'm guilty of it myself from time to time but after the last two days I will keep my phone out of reach ! Stay safe please!!


----------



## 180 (Jun 9, 2016)

agree


----------



## Abubob (Jun 9, 2016)

In the few months before moving to NH from CT I witnessed 3 accidents right in front of me. Thankfully there were no fatalities.

World Health Org reports that in 2013 there was a little over 34,000 highway deaths in the US. Over 261,000 in China! 1.2 Million world wide. Dangerous is an understatement.

http://www.who.int/gho/road_safety/mortality/traffic_deaths_number/en/


----------



## hammer (Jun 9, 2016)

Aftermath of accident my wife had last weekend near Wellington station (rts 16 and 28 I believe).  Guy ran a red light, crashed into a RAV4 which then crashed into hers.  No injuries but she was shaken up a bit.







Insurance actually says the fender and doors can be repaired...will have to see.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 9, 2016)

Scary. Glad she's okay.

We had a woman die crashing head on into a tree at the end of our street just this week.  40mph speed limit, so no idea how fast she was going and no major curve in the road.  No skid marks what so ever so it doesn't appear any attempt was made to slow down.  Maybe texting, maybe asleep at the wheel or medical emergency.  Haven't heard a cause yet, but see the giant scar on the big oak tree everyday now reminding us of it.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 9, 2016)

hammer said:


> Aftermath of accident my wife had last weekend near Wellington station (rts 16 and 28 I believe).  Guy ran a red light, crashed into a RAV4 which then crashed into hers.  No injuries but she was shaken up a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Likewise glad she's ok , my wife had a life changing accident in 1999 , waiting for a light to change in an active school zone was hit by two cars from behind and pushed her into a truck .Guy who was behind her claimed he was stopped but wife said two impacts . An exec at the Co. She worked for and a little old 75 yr old lady who could could be in A Norman Rockwell painting . She started getting calls from the exec telling her to "Say he was stopped". She refused to say so because she as not looking it the mirror.

Three totaled cars in a active school zone WTF ! Wife kept complaining of neck pain and headache and after a year doctors finally discoverd four bulging discs , a nerve oblation and and a many years of pain . She refused surgery as she didn't want to have her whole neck fused. I am not one to sue but the insurance co stopped paying after 3 months leaving us with no alternative . The insurance company refused to settle . Apparently my wife's trip to the chiropractor for low back issue left them an out .Three months before the accident we to a trip to NH and hiked Cannon , I had a picture of her with my 3 yr old standing on a huge boulder she climbed, judge wouldn't allow the picture in also he threw out all the medical bills ! A "pain and suffering " amount of $ 15,000 and a lawyer Bill of $21,000

A year later her job gets "eliminated" .
My "Stephanie " rant basis !


----------



## hammer (Jun 10, 2016)

Picture issues on post...also seeing some issues with editing posts lately.

Wife's Jeep:





Other two cars, Camry hit RAV4 which ran into the Jeep:


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2016)

When you're driving, drive. That's it. Radio at a level that allows you to hear what's around you. Phone in a pocket. Hands on wheel, eyes on road.

People need to remember they're piloting a couple thousand pounds of steel around at speed. F=MV.


----------



## Puck it (Jun 10, 2016)

ctenidae said:


> When you're driving, drive. That's it. Radio at a level that allows you to hear what's around you. Phone in a pocket. Hands on wheel, eyes on road.
> 
> People need to remember they're piloting a couple thousand pounds of steel around at speed. F=MV.


F=ma.  P=mV


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 10, 2016)

Puck it said:


> F=ma.  P=mV



Details, details... Big + Fast = BOOM!


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 10, 2016)

They survived with moderate injuries , very impressed with the Hyundai Sonata air bag system . My son has one and likes it .


----------



## yeggous (Jun 10, 2016)

This is why the self driving car is going to be one of the biggest public health advances in history.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 10, 2016)

yeggous said:


> This is why the self driving car is going to be one of the biggest public health advances in history.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Had that thought . Yea but....The most important question . Can it make it to the ski area during a snow storm ?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 10, 2016)

In addition to improving public health, I wonder how much the technology will improve upon traffic congestion.

A comedic writer could probably write a pretty good skit about what a family of four would look like in one of those cars.  All with heads buried in smart phones, no communication other than texts, dad pounding whiskey while behind the "wheel", mom popping valium and checking Pinterest, kids in the back seat sucked into video games while on a Ritalin regimen..  All completely dull to each other and the world around them.  The medicated and programmed life of the future.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> In addition to improving public health, I wonder how much the technology will improve upon traffic congestion.
> 
> A comedic writer could probably write a pretty good skit about what a family of four would look like in one of those cars.  All with heads buried in smart phones, no communication other than texts, dad pounding whiskey while behind the "wheel", mom popping valium and checking Pinterest, kids in the back seat sucked into video games while on a Ritalin regimen..  All completely dull to each other and the world around them.  The medicated and programmed life of the future.



Sort of been done, now that you have a young one check out the movie Wall E 

This is what makes me nervous about driverless cars , Feb 2014 skin and ski track from Ski Tracks , People like to say how accurate Ski Tracks is but a simple straight as an arrow skin up a path and up hill zig zag ski and follow same tracks back the path , errors all over ! The biggest one had me doing 40mph a 10th of a mile and back up again . I'm sure the technology is better but I don't like to be R&D stats LOL . I'll go kicking and screaming into driverless.


----------



## yeggous (Jun 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> In addition to improving public health, I wonder how much the technology will improve upon traffic congestion.
> 
> A comedic writer could probably write a pretty good skit about what a family of four would look like in one of those cars.  All with heads buried in smart phones, no communication other than texts, dad pounding whiskey while behind the "wheel", mom popping valium and checking Pinterest, kids in the back seat sucked into video games while on a Ritalin regimen..  All completely dull to each other and the world around them.  The medicated and programmed life of the future.



Dirty secret from within the industry: traffic is expected to get much, much worse with self driving cars. We expect people to drive many more miles and purchase many more vehicles.

Without the labor of driving Joey from Jersey is more likely to make that drive to Killington. And your suburban family of four will need four vehicles so that everyone can get to their activities independently.

If the current fuel efficiency and tech stays the same, expect oil prices to skyrocket as consumption grows. But there are a lot of other variables in play.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 11, 2016)

Gotcha.  I guess I just envision a lot more 7-8 passenger vehicles. If you can't drive the car, there's no point in having a performance sedan or sports car.

In regards to traffic, in addition to vehicles being able to travel closer to one another, I would think there would be a big centralized data network managing the roadways.   Everyone signs into the network with destination coordinates and the network determines the most efficient way to the location based upon all other vehicles on the road.  I'd guess there would likely be a toll type system that charges more for peak travel times.  Basically, complete and total automation of the fleet.  

Hopefully all of this doesn't occur during my lifetime even considering the ease of getting to work or the ski hill.  I rather enjoy driving.


----------



## benski (Jun 11, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Dirty secret from within the industry: traffic is expected to get much, much worse with self driving cars. We expect people to drive many more miles and purchase many more vehicles.
> 
> Without the labor of driving Joey from Jersey is more likely to make that drive to Killington. And your suburban family of four will need four vehicles so that everyone can get to their activities independently.
> 
> ...



On the other hand urban areas are growing faster so fewer people will even want to bother owning a car since keeping a car in many cities is a pain. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## yeggous (Jun 11, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Gotcha.  I guess I just envision a lot more 7-8 passenger vehicles. If you can't drive the car, there's no point in having a performance sedan or sports car.
> 
> In regards to traffic, in addition to vehicles being able to travel closer to one another, I would think there would be a big centralized data network managing the roadways.   Everyone signs into the network with destination coordinates and the network determines the most efficient way to the location based upon all other vehicles on the road.  I'd guess there would likely be a toll type system that charges more for peak travel times.  Basically, complete and total automation of the fleet.
> 
> Hopefully all of this doesn't occur during my lifetime even considering the ease of getting to work or the ski hill.  I rather enjoy driving.



This type of system is exactly what we are working on. A big hurdle is going to be who controls this system. I suspect there are a lot of people who are going to be opposed to the government fulfilling this roll. On the other hand, no single company can serve this purpose either for several reasons. Capitalistic economies are not organized in such a way that a non-government entity could ever do this.


----------



## ctenidae (Jun 13, 2016)

My kids are three and five, and it's possible, even likely, that they'll never won a car. On demand autonomous vehicles makes it pointless and wasteful to have an empty car sitting around 22 hours a day. My six speed mouth breather will be a relic from a bygone age.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 16, 2016)

I wonder how many people will read this post while driving and using the AZ App...?


----------



## 180 (Jun 16, 2016)

funky_catskills said:


> i wonder how many people will read this post while driving and using the az app...?



lol


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> This type of system is exactly what we are working on. A big hurdle is going to be who controls this system. I suspect there are a lot of people who are going to be opposed to the government fulfilling this roll. On the other hand, no single company can serve this purpose either for several reasons. Capitalistic economies are not organized in such a way that a non-government entity could ever do this.



You'll pry my steering wheel from my cold dead hands! You think gun control is a fight? Drivers vote :lol:


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 16, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> I wonder how many people will read this post while driving and using the AZ App...?


Don't worry about me. Never have & never hope to ever own a cell phone.

I'm just worried about everyone else. Funny part is they don't even have to be driving a car to be oblivious.

Am I missing something?


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Don't worry about me. Never have & never hope to ever own a cell phone.
> 
> I'm just worried about everyone else. Funny part is they don't even have to be driving a car to be oblivious.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Haha thats actually awesome!

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 17, 2016)

My buddy is a cop...  He says he can tell when someone is on the phone by the way they drive..
Each function of making a call/text is accompanied by trait on the road.. Like slowing down- swerving - etc...


----------



## JimG. (Jun 17, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> You'll pry my steering wheel from my cold dead hands! You think gun control is a fight? Drivers vote :lol:



Americans are lazy; anything to sit around and do nothing. Or something stupid.

Driverless cars will be a big hit with most people. Then they will be able to drink or have sex or jerk off or even just die and it won't matter. Great.

People who think removing drivers from cars will result in a renaissance of deep thought or great innovation and betterment of humanity make me laugh.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2016)

Count me in as lazy haha.

Im patiently waiting for this. I hope in my old age to never have to drive again

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamboat1 (Jun 17, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Driverless cars will be a big hit with most people. Then they will be able to drink & have sex


What was the problem again?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2016)

snoseek said:


> Count me in as lazy haha.
> 
> Im patiently waiting for this. I hope in my old age to never have to drive again
> 
> Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk



It would be cool, but I hope there always remains a choice. Not much more American than the road trip.  The experience would be totally different on autopilot


----------



## snoseek (Jun 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It would be cool, but I hope there always remains a choice. Not much more American than the road trip.  The experience would be totally different on autopilot


I dont know but selfishly i want this. A choice would be ideal although i would personally never drive again. Ive had enough for this lifetime

Sent from my LG-H345 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jun 17, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It would be cool, but I hope there always remains a choice. Not much more American than the road trip.  The experience would be totally different on autopilot



Choice?

That will not be possible with this new system. How could it be? There will be so much traffic that there will be no room for vehicles not linked into the system.

Your only choice will be where you want to go. Then get in your box and be transported there. I guess you will have to look at a schedule to see when you might be able to go where you choose. 

Well there would be one excellent residual from this nightmare; since the new system will be foolproof there will never be accidents so there will be no need for car insurance anymore. 

Right?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 17, 2016)

That's what I'm afraid of.  

I guess at that point driving becomes kind of like skiing (though much more expensive).  Only instead of the ski hill, you go to places like this up the road from me.

http://www.clubmotorsports.com


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 18, 2016)

Drinking not so much for me . enjoying Mary on way to the North Vermont more than once every two years .i can't wait for some computer to drive the car for me.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jun 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> I guess at that point driving becomes kind of like skiing (though much more expensive).  Only instead of the ski hill, you go to places like this up the road from me.
> 
> http://www.clubmotorsports.com



Whoa, I had no idea that existed.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2016)

It's brand new. Think it opened as a dirt course last year, but are paving it now.  One of my old X-ray coworkers races Mazda Miatas as a hobby and told me about it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2016)

Just checked out the pricing. Pretty nuts. Lowest tier is $15K initiation with an annual membership fee of $1500. That only gets you 6 track days a year


----------



## yeggous (Jun 18, 2016)

JimG. said:


> Choice?
> 
> That will not be possible with this new system. How could it be? There will be so much traffic that there will be no room for vehicles not linked into the system.
> 
> ...



This type of integration is a long way away. At first there may be a choice, but even that is not clear. Manufacturers are split on whether the first self driving cars should even have a steering wheel. 

One thing that is clear is manually driven cars will be sticking around for the foreseeable future. They will likely be more expensive to operate / insure. And you will be stigmatized for it. Driving will legitimately be considered reckless behavior that endangers yourself and others.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 18, 2016)

Wonder what we see first. Self driving cars or a hyperloop.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> That's what I'm afraid of.
> 
> I guess at that point driving becomes kind of like skiing (though much more expensive).  Only instead of the ski hill, you go to places like this up the road from me.
> 
> http://www.clubmotorsports.com



I agree.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> This type of integration is a long way away. At first there may be a choice, but even that is not clear. Manufacturers are split on whether the first self driving cars should even have a steering wheel.
> 
> One thing that is clear is manually driven cars will be sticking around for the foreseeable future. They will likely be more expensive to operate / insure. And you will be stigmatized for it. Driving will legitimately be considered reckless behavior that endangers yourself and others.
> 
> ...



My 2 oldest sons are engineering majors.

That said, you sound like an engineer.

Definitely not a salesperson.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 20, 2016)

I'd love to have a car drive for me...
Was in a friends car that took over on the highway and then parked itself...
Amazing..  I can't wait for this to take over...
And none of you chest thumping/gear shifting freaks will ever change that in my mind...


----------



## Scruffy (Jun 20, 2016)

skeptics-of-self-driving-cars-span-generations

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/a...on&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 20, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> skeptics-of-self-driving-cars-span-generations
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/06/17/a...egion®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0



My grandfather wouldn't get in a car for years...
Swore they were dangerous...   

But in the 60's he had a badass Ford Galaxy 500...


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 1, 2016)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...pilot-mode/ar-AAhOVGQ?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=UE07DHP

Setback for the industry, to kill a Yugo driver is one thing but chances are Tesla drivers can afford better lawyers.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...pilot-mode/ar-AAhOVGQ?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=UE07DHP
> 
> Setback for the industry, to kill a Yugo driver is one thing but chances are Tesla drivers can afford better lawyers.



I was just going to post this very article.

Neither the computer nor the driver saw the truck. Most drivers are capable of not paying attention already. Machines mirror people. Tesla's don't seem to pay any better attention to driving than people do. 

Yeah, I'm ready to hand my life over to a machine. Good luck.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/comp...pilot-mode/ar-AAhOVGQ?li=BBnbfcL&ocid=UE07DHP
> 
> Setback for the industry, to kill a Yugo driver is one thing but chances are Tesla drivers can afford better lawyers.



The article claims the driver was a "friend" of the company. Whatever that means.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 1, 2016)

I think Mercedes and BMW would have a better design than that..but who knows where the programs(s) is/are designed!...to lose sight...etc, but that's one of the problems with a machine's performance when you cut corners with 3D algorithms =  depth perception issues..
There's always going to be a minimum and maximum in the coding theory..y/n?(I've been out of software a while..and _never_ in that intensive applications), but not so! with human intelligence that has, _supposedly_, passed a driver's exam..  Reality is simply the fault of the tester and driver's physical ability...but eyesight does pick up on depth perception/distances...etc.  There's a lot of parallel processing going on and beats me if the companies can spend that much on what a computer system would cost for such speed...


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2016)

The plot thickens:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/dv...ies-say/ar-AAhRz6D?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp

The CYA crap has begun. This will be the norm. The car will drive itself, I'm going to watch DVDs (or insert drink, do drugs, have sex, throw shit out the windows, moon other drivers, or act stupid in countless other ways).


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 1, 2016)

JimG. said:


> The plot thickens:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/dv...ies-say/ar-AAhRz6D?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp
> 
> The CYA crap has begun. This will be the norm. The car will drive itself, I'm going to watch DVDs (or insert drink, do drugs, have sex, throw shit out the windows, moon other drivers, or act stupid in countless other ways).


Yes I be happy to die in a car driving me while having sex and smoking cannabis [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]  I much safer more people who this is text and drive then if their off the roads 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Yes I be happy to die in a car driving me while having sex and smoking cannabis [emoji2] [emoji2] [emoji2]  I much safer more people who this is text and drive then if their off the roads
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



Really? Happy?

Not me...these self driving vehicles will only be as safe as the humans inside of them. Here is some more proof of the utter ridiculousness of this concept:

http://www.msn.com/en-us/autos/news/tesla-driver-caught-sleeping-at-the-autopilot-wheel/ar-BBtpZno

We are well on the path to true idiocracy. We are becoming a society where skill, experience, education and effort are not valued at all. Everyone living according to the lowest common denominator. A society of obese do nothings with no physical skills or actual purpose other than to be a bag of protoplasm sitting and taking up space.

Not me.


----------



## freeski (Jul 1, 2016)

Agree, self driving cars would turn drivers into cargo. No thanks.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 1, 2016)

Jim I also sober horrible driver I believe for me and that part of driving population that these cars are better for us. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimG. (Jul 1, 2016)

ScottySkis said:


> Jim I also sober horrible driver I believe for me and that part of driving population that these cars are better for us.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk



I've been a passenger in your car and I feel safe driving with you.

And I have no problem with a *voluntary* system that accommodates folks who prefer to be in a self driving vehicle. That's American, the right to choose.

I do not want to be nannied, especially not by the self-serving people who would run such a system. If you prefer self-driving vehicles then you should have that option when the technology is available. But that same courtesy of choice should be available to folks like me who do not choose to risk their lives that way.


----------



## Not Sure (Jul 1, 2016)

Relax Hal's on the job


----------



## freeski (Jul 2, 2016)

They could be beneficial around large congested cities. But, they'll have problems and everyone will die. A train is about as simple as transportation can get. How many train accidents do we still have?


----------



## Edd (Jul 2, 2016)

freeski said:


> They could be beneficial around large congested cities. But, they'll have problems and everyone will die. A train is about as simple as transportation can get. How many train accidents do we still have?



The US is anti-train, for a variety of reasons, generally financial, natch. I say lets just dive right into it. Build more trains, fix roads and bridges for the benefit of all. We'll never get rid of cars.


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Relax Hal's on the job



"Daisy....Daisy...."


----------



## JimG. (Jul 2, 2016)

Edd said:


> The US is anti-train, for a variety of reasons, generally financial, natch. I say lets just dive right into it. Build more trains, fix roads and bridges for the benefit of all. We'll never get rid of cars.



Trains are simple and relatively free of tangential sales opportunities. No service or repair issues for the general public, no need for expensive collision and liability insurance and police can't write tickets. You can't rob the public blind with a train after the fare is paid.

As such trains are doomed to failure as a public transport system outside of cities.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jul 2, 2016)

JimG. said:


> I've been a passenger in your car and I feel safe driving with you.
> 
> And I have no problem with a *voluntary* system that accommodates folks who prefer to be in a self driving vehicle. That's American, the right to choose.
> 
> I do not want to be nannied, especially not by the self-serving people who would run such a system. If you prefer self-driving vehicles then you should have that option when the technology is available. But that same courtesy of choice should be available to folks like me who do not choose to risk their lives that way.


Thanks Jim.  Think what I meant to say I hate driving not fun for me and I feel for me I much rather have a computer drive me to my destination by choice and if Singh thing goes wrong I OK with That.  I wish we had better train system here like Europe does. 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jul 2, 2016)

JimG. said:


> The plot thickens:
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/dv...ies-say/ar-AAhRz6D?li=BBmkt5R&ocid=spartandhp
> 
> The CYA crap has begun. This will be the norm. The car will drive itself, I'm going to watch DVDs (or insert drink, do drugs, have sex, throw shit out the windows, moon other drivers, or act stupid in countless other ways).



Tragic, obviously but....please Lord don't let me die watching Harry Potter. Send me on my way watching Kubrick or Tarantino.


----------

